

Why can't computers program themselves? - ggonweb
http://www.quora.com/Why-cant-computers-program-themselves/answer/Tikhon-Jelvis?__snids__=754960619&__nsrc__=2&share=1

======
jackweirdy
"Hence, computing science is —and will always be— concerned with the interplay
between mechanized and human symbol manipulation, usually referred to as
"computing" and "programming" respectively. An immediate benefit of this
insight is that it reveals "automatic programming" as a contradiction in
terms."

\- Dijkstra
[http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1036...](http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~EWD/transcriptions/EWD10xx/EWD1036.html)

